# What makes your bird shine?



## rascal66 (May 13, 2011)

Hello!

I've been thinking lately while I look at my doves. What makes them shine? I love it when I clean their cage, give them fresh water and seed, and give them a nice mist bath. Then they look all smooth and clean in a clean enclosure and that really seems to make them look beautiful and makes them seem happier. But sometimes it doesn't always seem that way. I wish there was a way to offer them more, but I'm just not sure. I groom them occasionally, trimming beaks and nails when needed, and cleaning their cage is a chore done maybe once every 2-4 weeks. But how about foods? 

What fresh foods could I possibly give them to make them look even better? I own Diamond doves and I would love it if i could give them more. 

What do you do to make your bird seem to shine? I'm very interested  I would love to keep my birds as happy and healthy as possible.


----------



## dove_white (Jun 9, 2010)

Do some research. Find out what their wild relatives love to eat and do in the wild and then do your best to provide it to them. For my ring-necks they enjoy a wide variety of seeds and treats. Such as bits of fruit like apple, banana, peach, tiny grapes and oh they love small currents. Some bread and the occasional treats of human food, like a crumb of cheese or a taste of your muffin. They love banana muffin. 
I give them a bowl of dirt or two in the spring and summer months when they're in their outdoor cage, and a small container of live potted grass to play in. They love the dirt since they can root around in that for tasty tidbits they like and small stones to aid digestion. Plus they find the occasional worm which they eat up like it was a spaghetti. I also provide them with a daily large clear shallow plastic container of water to bath in. They really love this especially when I slowly pour the water from the bottle in to the container. it’s a signal to them that a nice bath is available for them. Some doves also love a dust bath too but I have never really seen my doves enjoying that but then maybe I just don’t have the right container for that to take place. 
Currently working on a gravel/grit issue though. 

Oh yeah for their nesting habits I always provide them with curly branches and branches with lots of forks in them. They really like those for their nest building. Over all I make sure all the little branches are feather light. 

As always I make new discoveries that my doves favor and love. 

Currently designing a special toy for doves and maybe pigeons. 

I will post it as soon as every thing works out.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Well...good feather health is a matter of good diet, regular bathing, and some access to direct sunlight (really good and necessary for feathers).

If your concern is that they are not mentally stimulated, that is another subject. Do they get any out-of-enclosure time during the day ?


----------

